# Hitchhikers Guide



## Fakespeare (Nov 27, 2006)

Ok, who else is a fan?

If I'm the only DNA fan on this board, I think I'll cry.

Honestly, if you don't know the significance of the number 42, don't understand what I mean by "have towel, will travel", and don't know why I named my roomba marvin, you're missing out.


----------



## Seras (Nov 28, 2006)

Fakespeare said:
			
		

> Ok, who else is a fan?
> 
> If I'm the only DNA fan on this board, I think I'll cry.
> 
> Honestly, if you don't know the significance of the number 42, don't understand what I mean by "have towel, will travel", and don't know why I named my roomba marvin, you're missing out.


 
lmao XD

I just started reading Hitchhikers Guide (got the really sweet ultimate edition at a book sale at my university's english department a couple months ago) and I LOVE it.  Its a nice switch from all the really dark and f*d up books I've been reading lately.

On a completely random note, I adore your avatar.  It makes me want to be your friend


----------



## Rob (Nov 28, 2006)

Enjoyed the book. Disliked the film.


----------



## Fakespeare (Nov 28, 2006)

Ditto,  omnius.   It ruined the book.

And thankya, seras.  I'm rather fond of it, too.  Hehe.


----------



## slayerofangels (Nov 28, 2006)

The towel thing had to be my favourite part of the story, aside from the pan galactic gargle-blasters and deeply intelligent shades of the colour blue.


----------



## Fakespeare (Nov 28, 2006)

you can't forget zem the matress.


----------



## MrTamborineMan (Nov 28, 2006)

Funny thing you should mention the Hitchhikers Guide.  I started off a paper for English class today with "In the beginning the universe was created.  This made a lot of people angry and was widely regarded as a bad move."  I was relating that quote to Annie Dillard... fun stuff.


----------



## Fakespeare (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a shirt with that quote.

Yeah, I'm cool.


----------



## Mike C (Nov 28, 2006)

The books are great, the film rubbish. Look out for the original BBC radio production and TV series - they do Adams justice.


----------



## Fakespeare (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah, they're on my christmas wishlist.


----------



## FatHarry (Dec 2, 2006)

Big fan read the books as a kid.

Not read the last book 'Mostly Harmless'  big shame Douglass Adams died so young big waste of talent, he has also wrote the 'Dirk Gentley' books which are quite good as well worth a read.


----------



## acapella (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm a huge fan of the Hitchhiker books, I read the "Hitchhiker's Trilogy" (the version with all five books) which is the entire series in one large book, and they were some of the most enjoyable books I ever read. One of the few times when I've laughed out loud when I was alone. Anybody who's read the books should be able to see that it's obvious they wouldn't translate well into film, since 90% of the entertaining parts of the story have nothing to do with the plot or events.


----------



## Fakespeare (Dec 5, 2006)

Indeed, thats what made them so funny.And it is a big shame he died so young.  In fact, if he had just died a few years earlier... he would have been 42.  Now that, my friends, would have been ironic.Yeah. I bring the 'bible' edition, as we kids call it, ya know, the black leather one with golden pages, to school and read it with my friends during 'D.E.A.R' time (which is dumb, and I've tried to pursuade my teacher that it should be D.E.A.D. (drop everything and dohomework), or D.E.A.N (drop everything and nap)...) and we laugh aloud quite often, attracting stares from those around us.Good luck navagating through that bit of cough-medicine-induced writing ^. Hehe.


----------



## Zerath (Dec 10, 2006)

Hitch Hikers guide rules.


----------

